# Skin Contest für DCS



## golani79 (21. April 2016)

*Skin Contest für DCS*

Im DCS (Flugsim) Forum läuft derzeit ein Skin Contest inkl. Voting.

Die meisten hier werden mit DCS nicht viel am Hut haben denk ich mir -  aber wenn euch einer meiner Skins gefällt, würde ich mich über Wertungen  freuen.

Meine Skins: ED Forums - View Single Post - Bf 109 K-4 skins contest
Link zum Voting: docs.google.com/forms/d/1HKnTE…nalytics?usp=form_confirm

Link zum Topic mit allen Teilnehmern: forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=163110

Scheint zwar einige zu geben, die einfach downvoten, aber kann man wohl  nichts machen (denke nämlich nicht, dass einer der teilnehmenden Skins  ne 1 verdient hätte).
Also wenn ihr votet, dann bitte fair.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2016)

Ich dachte zuerst, es ginge um einen Skin-head Contest für die *D*resdner *C*hrist-*S*ozialen oder *D*eutsch-*C*hristliche-*S*achsen, oder so was  


sehen gut aus, aber ich kenn mich damit nicht aus ^^ abstimmen kann man aber nur angemeldet, oder?


----------



## golani79 (21. April 2016)

Glaub, man braucht nen Google Account dafür - ja.
Auskennen muss man sich eh nicht wirklich - einfach fair voten 

hehe .. hätt ich vlt. ins Topic auch noch Flightsim reinnehmen sollen


----------

